# Which LOTR's character would you be?



## Brian G Turner (Aug 21, 2003)

At the moment being one of the Ishtari seems like too much hard work - so I'm going to be an elf today. A big boss elf to die at Helm's Deep? Nah - I'll settle for being Legolas. 

There's something to be said for running around with a bow (I imagine!).

Alright - who else is in the cast?


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 21, 2003)

Was born to be Frodo.....but too old now....so I guess I'm Bilbo.
Where's my precious?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 21, 2003)

Gollum.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 21, 2003)

I'd have to be Tom Bombadil - just taking care of business outside of time...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 21, 2003)

It's got to be Boromir for me. Just a guy trying to do the right thing but going the wrong way about it. Most of us carry the same flaws and look for the easy way out.


----------



## Twelve (Aug 21, 2003)

[quote author=dwndrgn link=board=2;threadid=522;start=0#msg3628 date=1061490259]
I'd have to be Tom Bombadil - just taking care of business outside of time...
[/quote]

That's what I'M talkin' about. Tom Bombadil is the MAN.

1. He sings all day.
2. He has his own untouchable fortress.
3. He has no fear of the ring, and even played with it.
4. He has a GORGEOUS woman.

I would pick Tom all of the time.

12


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 22, 2003)

Pah! I'll swap an untouchable fortress for pointy ears _anyday_!


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 22, 2003)

Good grief Brian - get your priorities straight!  Pointy ears are 'so last week'.  The ladies will never go for it. ;D

Actually Orlando Bloom did a credible Legolas but I have to admit he is much more attractive as Will Turner in Pirates of the Caribbean.  Maybe it was just that the blonde hair didn't look right.  One of the few picky things I noticed when I saw the movie.  Other than the fact that my friend Tom Bombadil wasn't even mentioned.  Sheesh.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 22, 2003)

Galadriel...
The Lady of the Woods.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 22, 2003)

I did think of being Tom Bombadil as a choice - but the fact that he never really plays any relevant part in the story puts me off. I mean, really, where's the point in being mostly a spectator to the climactic events of Middle Earth? 

As for pointy ears - last week? _Hah!_ Pointy ears will be back in fashion! Just like when the hippies said the same about flares for decades - and were eventually _right_!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhh, but we are all Tom Bombadil when we read a book...without his lovely accoutrements  ;D.  We can watch and sympathize, rage, fear, laugh and cry but we cannot change the events of the book.

Well, flares may be back but they still look silly  
Maybe they looked better under a disco ball...


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey...pointy ears do not look silly....no matter what! 
I side with Brian...being an elf at heart myself...*grin*


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 23, 2003)

Nothing against pointy ears, Spock was one of my greatest heros - made me want to study science.  I just enjoy giving Brian a little ribbing.

I actually made a pretty nice elf for halloween once and that is a big feat for a 5'10" amazon!


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 23, 2003)

An elven amazon  ...my sister is a tall girl too. Me,...I am a runt not even 5 feet tall.


----------



## Enferos (Aug 24, 2003)

mmm..this is a tough one
i think it would have to be Strider
he's king and he gets the prettiest girl..what more can you want

oh and he gets the best names as well: Strider, Aragorn, Elessar
although he's a bit of a boring character IMO


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 7, 2003)

Let me see, I'm shortish (5ft 8), round and hairy .... hmmm......

I know! Aragorn!

No, just joshing, Gimli Gloinson for me!

Kiwimac


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 7, 2003)

As you're from New Zealand, you probably are the real Gimli as well!


----------



## X Q mano (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd have to choose between Samwise Gamgee or Faramir... My two favorites!

Sam because he's loyal, true, brave and kind...

Faramir because he's noble, and generally a great guy...

I was outraged at how they portrayed him in the film...


----------



## mac1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm with you Brian, Legolas for sure!








(ah so that was you in that field at the back of my house with the bow, you looked great, but I wouldn't come around here again any time soon, my neighbour wants to revenge for the life of his dog)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 9, 2003)

That wasn't a dog! It was an Orc!


----------



## mac1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Thats not what my neighbour says!   :-


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2003)

Well that's what you get from living next to Saruman...


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah, the buggers always got his cronies tearing down the trees in my garden, some people have no respect for others peoples possessions. You know my sister came back from having tea round there the other night and he had actually painted a big white hand on her forehead, honestly, some people!


----------



## Gwennoir (Sep 29, 2003)

Um. Denethor.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi *Gwennoir*, anmd welcome to the chronicles-network!

Remind me again - what does Denethor do? 

(Brian then ducks and runs!)


----------



## Gwennoir (Sep 30, 2003)

He is the steward of Gondor who fools around with a palantír, is mean to pretty much everybody (esp. Gandalf), has some kind of a king complex, tries to burn Faramir and eventually burns himself. Erm.. I like drama. Denethor is cool


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 30, 2003)

Gwennoir said:
			
		

> He fools around with a palantír, is mean to pretty much everybody (esp. Gandalf), has some kind of a king complex, tries to burn Faramir and eventually burns himself. Erm.. I like drama. Denethor is cool


LOL! Definitely not a boring character, then!


----------



## jerchar (Oct 20, 2003)

Why doesn't anybody mention Gimli; I think he's the one I would like to be with his very special humour, ok he's ugly, so what, at least he doesn't seem to make any promise he won't keep. With him I think you know where you're going. Anyway it's not him I'd like to be; it's definitely Eomer (especially after I've seen who they chose to play his charachter). Unfortunately there aren't much female characters I would like to be: Galadriel much too cold, Arwen untouchable but beautiful, maybe Eowyn.


----------



## talldoubleicedcapp (Oct 20, 2003)

I was pretty mad about how they depicted Faramir in the movie too.  I was alos disappointed that Tom Bombadil wasn't in the movie, I think he was an important part of the world tolkien created.  That's besides the point, as far as which character I'd want to be......Definitely and elf (not just pointy ears, eternal life, wisdom, magic, great eye sight, I could go on and on), maybe Galadriel (Arwen didn't play enough of a role in the book to leave much of an impression), though, Aragorn was always my favorite character (he is not boring!), but I don't think I'd want to be him.


----------



## Gwennoir (Oct 21, 2003)

jerchar said:
			
		

> Why doesn't anybody mention Gimli; I think he's the one I would like to be with his very special humour, ok he's ugly, so what, at least he doesn't seem to make any promise he won't keep.


I've actually imagined Gimli to be quite good-looking.. If I find a picture of my friend Sanja I'll post it here so you can see what I mean.


----------



## jerchar (Oct 23, 2003)

I don't know about Gimli goodlooking; in my head dwarfs cannot be goodlooking but they have a solid sense of humour. Curious about your frind Sanja.


----------



## X Q mano (Oct 31, 2003)

And dwarves are hardy and loyal too... If a little ill-tempered sometimes. 

I liked Gimli better in the book though...

Did you guys know that the dude that played Gimli in the movie is actually one of the tallest in the Fellowship? He's about 1,85 meters in real life...


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 31, 2003)

Just shows you what a good job they did - that it is surprising he is the tallest in real life.

I always liked Gimli in the book he had a way of being really cranky but honest and honorable at the same time.  One of the great little bits in the story is the 'competition' between him and Legolas.  Who can kill the most baddies?  I found it a very welcome bit of gallows humor while reading.


----------



## X Q mano (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, and I have a problem liking elves very much... Don't misunderstand me, I do like them, but so does everybody else it seems, and it kind of takes the magic out of it...


----------



## Incognito (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, don't knock elves! Some of us aspire to be lithe and agile tree-loving long-lived paramours.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 5, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> Hey, don't knock elves! Some of us aspire to be lithe and agile tree-loving long-lived paramours.


Sheesh Brian! You just quoted my personal fantasy...have you been reading my diary???  (one of these days I think I will keep a diary, might be good for something, at the very least keeping track of when and where stuff happens so I can jog my poor memory)


----------



## X Q mano (Nov 5, 2003)

Did I knock elves? I didn't knock elves.. I love elves! 

It's just that they're so lovable that everybody seem to love them... And I have this latent urge to feel just a liiiiiittle bit different...


----------



## Incognito (Nov 6, 2003)

My elf is always different.


----------



## jerchar (Nov 6, 2003)

I must admit that it would really be boring if everybody loved elves or wanted to be one; but I have to confess myself: I DO ALSO LOVE ELVES, they are just the materialization of some of my dreams, that's why I am such a victime of frontcovers because I do like the artworks of fantasy, especially those having to do with elves.


----------



## Ciuva (Dec 14, 2003)

I would have been Èowyn, I think. I like her dress, she knows how to use a sword, and she has courage. Although I think Pippin suits my personality better - I'm almost just as clumsy, say the wrong things and seem to be in the way of everyone else - always...


----------



## X Q mano (Dec 17, 2003)

Ah yes... Eowyn is a good choice!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 17, 2003)

I knew you'd look good in a dress, XQ.


----------



## X Q mano (Dec 19, 2003)

Hrmf... I merely suggested that I like Eowyn as a character, not that I'd choose her as my own "Who would you be in LOTR" character... 

There, my choices would be Faramir or Sam...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 20, 2003)

Actually, isn't Ciuva Norwegian as well? 

Btw - I look great in a dress! Found that out in 6th form college on the very first Comic Relief Day (a very big charity event). I accidently burned my mum's tights through with acid in chemistry, though. Apparently, I have the sort of legs that women die for. I'm afriad I haven't repeated that costume, though. 

Oh lordy - time to leave methinks.


----------



## X Q mano (Dec 21, 2003)

Ciuva? Norwegian?

I don't like the looks of men in dresses. It just doesn't look nice...  

But then again, "There are only good looking girls... There are no good looking guys"...


----------



## Amidala (Dec 22, 2003)

Rosie Cotton...for obvious reasons


----------



## Elysium (Dec 28, 2003)

Eowyn is my favorite female character in the books but I am nothing like her. No sword skills, no blond hair, no battle lust. I would have to say I look the most like Arwen (I am shorter though), but my personality fits Galadriel best. There is a serious lack of women to chose from.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 28, 2003)

Elysium said:
			
		

> Eowyn is my favorite female character in the books but I am nothing like her. No sword skills, no blond hair, no battle lust. I would have to say I look the most like Arwen (I am shorter though), but my personality fits Galadriel best. There is a serious lack of women to chose from.


Too right! I think there's a grand cast of ... 3 female characters in LOTR. 

Still, that's 3 more female characters than in the epic film "Lawrence of Arabia". Not a single speaking female character there. One of the few major films to have absolutely no love interest as a subplot.


----------



## Elysium (Dec 29, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> Too right! I think there's a grand cast of ... 3 female characters in LOTR.
> 
> Still, that's 3 more female characters than in the epic film "Lawrence of Arabia". Not a single speaking female character there. One of the few major films to have absolutely no love interest as a subplot.


And yet it managed to make it into the epic catagory. A rare feat.


----------



## Pathless (Feb 27, 2004)

*Treebeard* is my pick.
Surprised nobody's mentioned him yet.  Who wouldn't want to be a giant, walking tree?


----------



## mzarynn (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd like to be Goldberry.  Just play outside and sing all day sounds great to me.  

Though I've been called Eowyn many times... that is by 2 year olds who could not pronounce Erinn the correct way.


----------



## Esioul (Mar 25, 2004)

Hmm, Boromir porbably, everyone else is exceptionally _good_, abnormally so. Boromir at least is human. I like to think I'm human.


----------



## Myla Starchild (Mar 28, 2004)

Eowyn was my fave character, but some people say I look like Liv Tyler.  However, I wanna be a Nazgul.  Simply because I want to wear dagger-boots and stab irritating Elijah Wood.


----------



## Esioul (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah, the boots are cool, and every time Elijah Wood starts choking he really annoys me. Not that I could stab anyone, of course- too gory. Yuk, yuk, yuk!


----------



## Myla Starchild (Mar 28, 2004)

Elijah Wood, he just - aaaarrrrrrrgghhhhhhh!  He winds me up sooo much, Frodo wasn't like that in the books!


----------



## fallenstar (Mar 30, 2004)

Hobbits are.....are annoying let's just say. Dwarves arn't much better, with the single exception of Gimili's funny quotes in the movie, though they weren't in the books. so I formed the conclusion that any creature in Middle-Earth that are shorter than the Men are not quite my type.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 30, 2004)

Tom Bombadill. Among other things, he is the only person who does not feel the lure of the Ring...


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 31, 2004)

To be honest, none of them. I don't like LoTR.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 1, 2004)

Dirty job, but someone's got to do it.


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd have to go for sheer power and intimidation here. So I'd love to inspire fear as a Balrog or as one of Saurons specially bred trolls. Maybe even Sauron himself.

Everybody loves a bad boy.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 5, 2004)

The Ring Wraiths were cool...but I dont think I'd like to experience their world. 

Glad to see people out of the crowd as well.


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 5, 2004)

I have considered the unpleasantess of living as an evil character...but perhaps as the forests and open plains of Tolkiens world are beautiful to the good aligned characters...it is an affront to evil ones. Perhaps they crave darkness and rocks, or just want beauty under their control.

The Wraiths were cool, yes, but they were under constant slavery to the ring, I don't think they were capable of even feeling pleasure, whereas Trolls had simple desires, as Tom Bill and Bert showed us in The Hobbit.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 5, 2004)

Heh, you make the Trolls sound like over-sized Homer Simpsons. 

Actually, I guess in a way they were! Especially in the Hobbit.


----------



## Morning Star (Apr 5, 2004)

Haha, if Homer stood about 10 feet tall weighed 2 tonnes and had a cockney accent...then yes, I can see the similarity! Ever since I read the beautifully illustrated Hobbit graphic novel, I loved Tolkiens trolls. One website described them as massive killing machines and the final battle at the Black Gate in the book was really one of the defining moments in the whole trilogy for me:

*B*ut through them there came striding up, roaring like beasts, a great company of hill-trolls out of Gorgoroth. Taller and broader than Men they were, and they were clad only in close-fitting mesh of horny scales, or maybe that was their hideous hide; but they bore round bucklers huge and black and wielded heavy hammers in their knotted hands. --*RotK, "The Black Gate Opens"*


----------



## Grant ALX-972 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm not quite sure who I would want to be in LotR. All of them go through so much, living in a time of such flux and change, that to be anyone in Tolkien's legendarium would come with its own particular set of difficulties.

I guess if I had to choose one character, I would choose to be Lothiriel of Dol Amroth, the Queen of Rohan. Rohan has always been the place in Middle Earth that seemed most like home to me, being from Southern Indiana and being raised my whole life around Kentucky Thoroughbreds.


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 27, 2004)

I would be Aragorn, without a doubt. He is my favorite character, he is stalwart, strong, sensitive, understanding.

And at the end of the day, he is at the front of the crowd, rushing headlong into battle with no fear, only the knowledge that even if he doesnt win, he will take down as many of the enemy as possible. 


Plus, in every movie, he hacks off several heads. He loves the head-hacking


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

I would probably be Legolas For I love adventure and I love his swift
character.  I would love to hunt some Orc!!


----------



## Hypes (May 21, 2004)

I don't see why John Rhys-Davies is supposed to be so ugly. I'm no expert on the matter, but he's far from it, really. His character doesn't exactly bring out the best in him.

I would be Durin, in Bilbo's _The Hobbit_ entourage.


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2004)

I think I'd be Bilbo!


----------



## Sage Orion (May 21, 2004)

Legolas Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hypes (May 21, 2004)

Sage Orion said:
			
		

> Legolas Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!



He never _says_ anything worthwhile, though.

Orlando Bloom really needs to start choosing some better roles where he can actually prove his acting, instead of his looks.


----------



## Inzilbêth (May 23, 2004)

Hypes said:
			
		

> He never _says_ anything worthwhile, though.
> 
> Orlando Bloom really needs to start choosing some better roles where he can actually prove his acting, instead of his looks.


Hear hear!

I would want to be Eowyn. I would like to learn to handle a sword like that... I am quite competitive and adventurous myself, so I can relate to her character.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

Tom Bombadil.  Simply so that I could have Goldberry.

Hypes, I take it that you have not heard of The Calcium Kid due out at cinemas soon.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 8, 2004)

Eowyn for all the obvious reasons.  The girl has guts, brains and she's a skilled swordswoman.  Plus she sits a horse like a natural


----------



## Morning Star (Jun 8, 2004)

Watched Return of the King again last night with the old man and in a rare out of character moment for him he commented how he felt sorry for Eowyn that she did not get the affections she wanted from Aragorn.

He's getting soft in his old age!


----------



## Hypes (Jun 8, 2004)

No, I haven't, Peter. I've no idea what it is, even.


----------



## BlueSkelton (Jun 9, 2004)

Gollum 

"Fat hobbit always trying to stick his precious up our ****."


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2017)

Faramir


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Oct 13, 2017)

Tom Bombadil, because he don't give a damn.


----------

